# Lengthened Femur



## MrJames (24 Apr 2022)

Hello,

I am a former road bike rider.

I say old because I had lengthening surgery because of my obsession with short stature. (I would appreciate if you don't ask questions about this please)

My old height: 158 cm
My new height: 166 cm

Old inner leg length: 72 cm
New inner leg length: 80 cm

The operation was from the upper leg, that is, the femur.
An lengthening of +8 cm was made to the femur length.


It's a very exceptional situation, if I look at the frame size according to the length and inner leg length, it will probably be wrong because the upper body, arms, etc. short.

I wonder if it would be a fiasco if i took 50-51 frame size, you know, the arms are short.
I guess there is no solution for short arms in the big bike?

In summary, there is a situation where the femur is long but the arms are short.

If you could help with this situation, I would greatly appreciate it.


thanks


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2022)

Women often have proportionally long legs. Just have a shorter TT and plenty of seat post.
Not sure why your old bike wouldn’t work with some adjustment as your reach is unchanged.
Maybe look at a womens specific geometry (eg Liv/Giant). 
Trying before purchase is essential if your dimensions don’t meet the standard algorithm


----------



## Ian H (24 Apr 2022)

At a guess, taking your previous bike fit, I'd look to move your saddle up and back, and fit a shorter, perhaps higher, stem to compensate.


----------



## bikingdad90 (24 Apr 2022)

As you now have long legs and standard/short length arms the general rule is to go for the smaller frame as the bigger the frame, the bigger the top tube.

A smaller frame can be adjusted with a longer seatpost (400mm) and a longer stem where as a bigger frame can only be made so small. 

That said bike sizing is realisticly flexible to an an extent, I am 170cm and ride a 52cm top tube with a 10cm stem and a 54cm top tube with a 8cm stem; 62cm and 62cm total in both combinations and both bikes have a matching 48cm seat tube. 

I would get out and try bikes and see how they feel and fit you.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2022)

You would benefit from going to a proper bike shop and having them help you chose a correct size.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Apr 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> As you now have long legs and standard/short length arms the general rule is to go for the smaller frame as the bigger the frame, the bigger the top tube.
> 
> A smaller frame can be adjusted with a longer seatpost (400mm) and a longer stem where as a bigger frame can only be made so small.
> 
> ...



the 62 ? im just asking as im the same size


----------



## bikingdad90 (24 Apr 2022)

52cm top tube plus 10cm stem and 54cm top tube plus 8cm stem = 62cm. 

I run Deda zero 38cm bars on both bikes with Giant Contact Forward saddles. The fit on both is what I can best describe as “pop”, just right.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Apr 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> 52cm top tube plus 10cm stem and 54cm top tube plus 8cm stem = 62cm.
> 
> I run Deda zero 38cm bars on both bikes with Giant Contact Forward saddles. The fit on both is what I can best describe as “pop”, just right.



just checking  bit Off topic for the OP as im currently planning to change my stems and would put them in line with your settings, another issue to be careful of is reach of the bars as my best bike has short reach bars which needs a longer stem to compensate , i measure saddle tip to hood


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Apr 2022)

@cyberknight, just to follow up, I measured the tip of the saddle to the top of the brake/shifter and it measures 65cm on both bikes.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> @cyberknight, just to follow up, I measured the tip of the saddle to the top of the brake/shifter and it measures 65cm on both bikes.



Mines 62 😉


----------



## tinywheels (10 May 2022)

MrJames said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a former road bike rider.
> 
> ...



jeez, did I really just read this!


----------

